# UPDATE: Marriott sales now has the merger details and they are allowed to discuss them with owners.



## DeniseM (Mar 26, 2022)

*3/27/22 UPDATE: My "Source" is very knowledgeable and well-respected in the timeshare community. Anyone who thinks I would "promote" something unethical doesn't know me, or TUG very well. Rude responses will be deleted.

This thread is for two purposes

1. For Tuggers to ask brief questions.

2. For me to post the answers from my Marriott source*. 

• Why no discussion in this thread? So we have a concise list of questions and answers without a lot of chitchat in between.

• Please note - we are NOT asking posters to answer the questions.

• Combative posts will be deleted.

• Other types of posts will be moved to this thread or deleted: https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/t...ps-marriott-forum.332276/page-18#post-2757538*

----------------------------------------

Here is some basic info: 3 Star members get Executive, 4 Star, Presidential, and 5 Star, Chairman, regardless of how many DC points they convert to. Now all 3 Star and above get Platinum for life.

You may ask your burning questions in this thread, and I will see if I can get them answered:

*Rules for Questions**:*
1. One questions per person.
2. Read the previous posts first to see if your question has already been asked.
3. Your question must be short and to the point, or I won't pass it on.
4. Off-topic posts will be deleted - if you dont have a question, don't post in this thread.
5. No, I will not disclose my source.


----------



## CPNY (Mar 26, 2022)

Main question. How is the DC or exchange vehicle being funded with Sheraton/Westin inventory? 

(Will Marriott owners have access to the VSN or Marriott be taking inventory from the VSN and putting it into the DC or is the DC being funded by whatever is being elected?)


----------



## lily28 (Mar 26, 2022)

does mandatory resale week and voluntary weeks have capability to elect marriott points, or only enrolled weeks are allowed?


----------



## divenski (Mar 26, 2022)

Will there be a new level above Chairman, and if so, what will it take to qualify?


----------



## mjm1 (Mar 26, 2022)

What is the cost, if any, for Vistana owners to participate in the new program (Either an “enrollment fee” or purchase requirement) and is it different if they are already Marriott points owners (trust or enrolled)?


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 26, 2022)

Good questions so far - I will be away from the computer this afternoon and will check back in later.


----------



## rad.travel.dad (Mar 26, 2022)

Is the election for Vistana into DC a one time decision or an annual decision (like currently exchanging for Bonvoy/Interval)?


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 26, 2022)

Regarding 3, 4, 5 Star. That transfers over to DC Ownership levels as you indicated. Does the Vistana level still determine Bonvoy status or is it based on DC Status of Executive, Chairman, Etc.? Higher levels of DC status get Bonvoy Titanium.


----------



## pchung6 (Mar 26, 2022)

Does Vistana owner have to pay 2 VSN and MVC membership fees if we elect DC points?


----------



## VacationForever (Mar 26, 2022)

Can Vistana ownership DC points-equivalence be added onto MVC DC points to achieve a higher status?


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 26, 2022)

I know you only said one question, but...please...

When (date) will owners actually be able to start electing their Vistana ownership for Club Points?


----------



## andysnovel (Mar 26, 2022)

When will we be officially notified of this merger, as Vistana owners?


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Mar 26, 2022)

divenski said:


> Will there be a new level above Chairman, and if so, what will it take to qualify?




Don't they have that now?   Ambassador.



.


----------



## emeryjre (Mar 26, 2022)

are the details in contract form or is this information from someone you trust (but still only verbal)


----------



## Negma (Mar 26, 2022)

Here is the benefits sheet


----------



## cubigbird (Mar 26, 2022)

It’s been speculated, but can you please confirm the conversion ratios for deeded weeks and flex?


----------



## dms111 (Mar 26, 2022)

What will be the conversion rate of Star Options to Destination Club points?


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Mar 26, 2022)

Does electing for this program as an owner of a mandatory resort (e.g. WKORV) eliminate/reduce or alter your ability to offer mandatory  rights for SOs to a resale buyer?


----------



## dsmrp (Mar 26, 2022)

How & when can owners of developer bought or retroed weeks find out the DC conversion value of their weeks? e.g. Will it be available later in June on the Vistana website under their week's details? Or must they attend an owner update?


----------



## MICROZE (Mar 26, 2022)

Do 3* and above get _"Platinum for *LIFE*" or Platinum as *long as you maintain TS-Status*"_ like current Marriott TS-Owners who are also eligible for "Titanium"?


----------



## dsmrp (Mar 26, 2022)

Sorry another question :
Will DC pts conversion apply to 2022 VOI use year or only starting with 2023?
(Like others, I'm still trying to use up my banked options from 2020 & 2021 !)


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 26, 2022)

Sicnarf said:


> No fee or cost





Sicnarf said:


> Conversion is not based on staroptions. Refer to posted cobversion rates.


These people are asking questions that @DeniseM is going to take back to her contact. So far we have not seen any posted conversion rates that have been officially announced. Let's allow Denise to get these questions answered unless you are willing to share your sources.


----------



## kozykritter (Mar 26, 2022)

Will Vistana-only owners be able to rent DC points if they elect DC for a use year? Or can they rent them without electing once this combination becomes formal?


----------



## vacationtime1 (Mar 26, 2022)

What's the annual cost ("Club fee")?
Is the club fee payable every year or only years when points are elected (dumb question; I know)?
Will the club fee cover Interval exchange fees (like Marriott DC Club dues do)?
Is the club fee in addition to the VSN fee (i.e. $215 VSN + $250 DC Club?)?


----------



## Kildahl (Mar 26, 2022)

To keep the length of this thread manageable, perhaps we should let Denise answer the questions for now.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 26, 2022)

*• Here are some answers for you from my source: I didn't choose the questions to answer, nor do I have any info about this topic myself, and I posted the response verbatim, so you'll have to take the answers below at face value. 

• My source has agreed to do one more round of questions, for now.*

Main question. How is the DC or exchange vehicle being funded with Sheraton/Westin inventory?
*When someone elects to DC points, that inventory gets placed in DC inventory*

does mandatory resale week and voluntary weeks have capability to elect marriott points, or only enrolled weeks are allowed?
*NO resales qualify and once live we will not retro weeks, they are out of luck*

What is the cost, if any, for Vistana owners to participate in the new program (Either an “enrollment fee” or purchase requirement) and is it different if they are already Marriott points owners (trust or enrolled)?
*No cost to enroll in DC points. The VSN club dues will change, more to come, its actually higher but better, no more fees after that *

Is the election for Vistana into DC a one time decision or an annual decision (like currently exchanging for Bonvoy/Interval)?
*Every year you decide what does and does not go in DC. You can split but each VOI can't be split, you owns a 148,100 flex, it all goes in or none of it*

Regarding 3, 4, 5 Star. 
*That transfers over to DC Ownership levels as you indicated.* 

Does the Vistana level still determine Bonvoy status or is it based on DC Status of Executive, Chairman, Etc.? 
*Higher levels of DC status get Bonvoy Titanium. We discussed 3 star 4 star and 5 star. if for some reason you are not at that level but your points convert to DC and it hits that level, you get it*

Can Vistana ownership DC points-equivalence be added onto MVC DC points to achieve a higher status?
*pretty sure the answer is yes*

When (date) will owners actually be able to start electing their Vistana ownership for Club Points?
*This summer for 2023 usage *

When will we be officially notified of this merger, as Vistana owners?
*summer for 2023 usage, pretty much when it happens. This is a soft rollout. Just like when Marriott did it, one day it's old, one day its new *

are the details in contract form or is this information from someone you trust (but still only verbal)
*none of this in contract. As Denise know's My information is accurate and yes owners are trusting us. Sales are brisk already *

It’s been speculated, but can you please confirm the conversion ratios for deeded weeks and flex?
*100,000 WFX gets you 2920, SFX, 3469, Averturas 3333. All deeded weeks are on a case by case basis. Nanea is being reevaluated again *

Do 3* and above get _"Platinum for LIFE" or Platinum as long as you maintain TS-Status"_ like current Marriott TS-Owners who are also eligible for "Titanium"?
*yes ownership must be current 

With Marriott, you have until Sept 30 (Oct 31 for higher ownership levels) of the year prior to your use year to elect Club Points. So for 2022 use year, Marriott owners had to elect points by Sept 30, 2021. I suspect for Vistana, they will be electing for 2023 use year from the start 

I have one more video to watch, will know soon. FYI I CANNOT answer any questions on the MVC side

Conversion for deeded weeks is complicated. Orlando weeks, not great, Lagunamar pretty good, Kanapali good to very good. Pretty much what you would expect !!

Vistana will STOP selling Flex soon enough, I don't have a date. We will then sell DC points. My guess is whatever is not sold will get dumped into DC points plus, as I said, when people elect, those options get dumped in also. Even though TUGers are very skeptical, I can't imagine any Vistana owner isn't thrilled with this info except for resale owners of course. We sold for years, to get to 5 Star and get Platinum for life. Well now MVC says, just get to 3 Star and we will give you it *


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 26, 2022)

Some people have taken it upon themselves to answer the questions - that is not the goal of this thread, and those posts have been removed.


----------



## jabberwocky (Mar 26, 2022)

Interesting info. My only thought right now is why does WFlex convert at a lower rate than SFlex and Aventuras?

[discussion removed until we complete the 2nd round of questions/answers]


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 26, 2022)

*SECOND ROUND OF QUESTIONS*:

Since we are going to do one more round of questions, please _postpone_ any discussions for now. After we do the 2nd round, you can have at it!

If you have more questions - please feel free to post JUST your question.

Rules for Questions:
1. One questions per person.
2. Read post #26 first to see if your question has already been answered.
3. Your question must be short and to the point, or I won't pass it on.
4. Off-topic posts will be deleted - if you dont have a question, don't post in this thread.
5. No, I will not disclose my source.


----------



## Atreyu (Mar 26, 2022)

Will there be any changes to banking?  Deadline dates?, fees?, banking for 2 years?


----------



## emeryjre (Mar 26, 2022)

Will Harborside be included.


----------



## cubigbird (Mar 26, 2022)

Will the developer attempt to buy back weeks or exercise ROFR to try to place them into DC to starve Vistana inventory?


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 26, 2022)

*Two more responses:*

Interesting info. My only thought right now is why does WFlex convert at a lower rate than SFlex and Aventuras?
*100,000 SFX gets you 2920, WFX, 3469, Aventuras 3333 sorry, WFX and SFX was backwards, good catch by a poster*

Will Harborside be included?
*FYI HARBORSIDE AND RIVERFRONT .. WON'T BE INCLUDED PROBABLY UNTIL 2024 .everything else is in*


----------



## tschwa2 (Mar 26, 2022)

Are they still tweaking the program or is it completely set?


----------



## aeroflygirl (Mar 26, 2022)

How do resale owners retro before this goes live?


----------



## kozykritter (Mar 26, 2022)

Once VSN dues are raised to match MVC dues, will Vistana owners be able to do Vistana to Marriott exchanges for free through II instead of paying the current discounted exchange fee?


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 26, 2022)

I have copy and pasted the questions and answers in the ongoing thread. Probably best to keep the ongoing discussion regarding the specific answers there and leave this thread to just questions and the responses Denise gets back;








						CLOSED: Thread Dedicated to the Upcoming/Anticipated Integration of Vistana & Marriott Ownerships (Marriott Link + Vistana Discussion)
					

NEW THREAD HERE:    https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/new-thread-discussion-of-new-abound-vsn-documents-posted-online.343214/  ----------------------------  Here is a link to the discussion on the Marriott forum - be nice over there, we may be adopted by them soon!  ;)  Thread Dedicated to the...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 26, 2022)

kozykritter said:


> Once VSN dues are raised to match MVC dues, will Vistana owners be able to do Vistana to Marriott exchanges for free through II instead of paying the current discounted exchange fee?


I would also like to know if StarOption Banking Fees and Guest Cert Fees also go away if one still uses StarOptions.


----------



## Red elephant (Mar 26, 2022)

How about conversions for home options ?


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 27, 2022)

I understand the desire to discuss - but *please use the other thread for discussions.*

This thread is *just for the questions and answers*, so it doesn't get too watered down, and other posts will be deleted.









						CLOSED: Thread Dedicated to the Upcoming/Anticipated Integration of Vistana & Marriott Ownerships (Marriott Link + Vistana Discussion)
					

NEW THREAD HERE:    https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/new-thread-discussion-of-new-abound-vsn-documents-posted-online.343214/  ----------------------------  Here is a link to the discussion on the Marriott forum - be nice over there, we may be adopted by them soon!  ;)  Thread Dedicated to the...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## tamu_bu (Mar 27, 2022)

When electing to convert annual SO's into DC, will one have the ability to view Marriott availability before finalizing the conversion?


----------



## KACTravels (Mar 27, 2022)

DeniseM said:


> Is the election for Vistana into DC a one time decision or an annual decision (like currently exchanging for Bonvoy/Interval)?
> *Every year you decide what does and does not go in DC. You can split but each VOI can't be split, you owns a 148,100 flex, it all goes in or none of it*


Denise, can you please ask to clarify if Lock Offs can be elected split by each side?  Thank you to you and your source for this information


----------



## fbast (Mar 27, 2022)

[off topic comments redacted]

Can we still exchange to a Westin member resort without an exchange fee?


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 27, 2022)

This thread is for TWO things:
1) For Tuggers to post brief questions.
2) For me to post the responses from my source.

*Please note - we are *NOT* asking posters to answer the question.

Please post your discussion/comments, etc. here: 








						CLOSED: Thread Dedicated to the Upcoming/Anticipated Integration of Vistana & Marriott Ownerships (Marriott Link + Vistana Discussion)
					

Copy and pasting from the other thread so we can discuss specific items here.  • Here are some answers for you from my source: I didn't choose the questions to answer, nor do I have any info about this topic myself, and I posted the response verbatim, so you'll have to take the answers below at...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Mar 27, 2022)

Are there any changes to Vistana Staroption (SO) points banking dates with this announcement? Any SO rule changes?


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 27, 2022)

I know someone asked this before but I think it was deleted. About the VSN fee going up.

What fees go away when you start paying the increased fee; Interval International Membership fee, Interval International Trading Fee, StarOption Banking Fee, Guest Certificate Fee for StarOption Reservations, Cancellation Fees on StarOption Reservations inside 60/7 Days? Do all these fees go away in exchange for the higher Club Fee?


----------



## Eric B (Mar 27, 2022)

Will there be a different fee class for VSN for mandatory resale owners that aren’t eligible for the new program?


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 27, 2022)

*More answers from my source:*

Are they still tweaking the program or is it completely set?
*yes, tweaking is a good term. Nanea & St John are getting tweaked as an example. I think some things could change slightly. What I pretty much know won't change is Elite status and what they will get with CLUB POINTS*

How do resale owners retro before this goes live?
*Call a site or the corporate office *

Once VSN dues are raised to match MVC dues, will Vistana owners be able to do Vistana to Marriott exchanges for free through II instead of paying the current discounted exchange fee?
*Each property has their own dues. Remember, a weeks owner will NEVER be a points owners, they will just be able to convert *

I would also like to know if StarOption Banking Fees and Guest Cert Fees also go away if one still uses StarOptions.* 
yes, ALL addon fees are going away. The VSM membership fee with be adjusted at a flat rate depending on your Marriott level. I am not ready to give that but I think it's a much better value. *


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 27, 2022)

Assume 1-Developer & 2-Flex are eligible to participate in the DC-Program. *correct*


Assume that Resale-Enrolled [3-Mandatory or 4-Voluntary] can also participate in the DC-Program.
*Sounds like if you a pay a VSN fee, you can convert, if you don't pay a fee you can't*


Will Resale-*Non*-Enrolled [5-Mandatory or 6-Voluntary] units be eligible to participate in the DC-Program for an additional cost?
*resale owner will not be able to convert. I am pretty sure mandatory owners will not be able to convert also.*


Does this mean that all eligible [Developer + Enrolled] Vistana owners get automatically enrolled for "No Fees"?
*We are being told no fee. Can that change ? I have no clue. I can only tell you how I was told to present it to the owners so I think it will stay no fee*


We have heard mixed messages over the past year about WSJ (specifically Sunset Bay platinum) participating in DC conversion at a good exchange level (as good or better than Nanea, WFX etc) previously and had more recently heard that it would not be participating at all (all via owners updates, so we are skeptical). Any confirmation of WSJ in or out and exchange value possibilities?
*great question. They pulled WSJ & Nanea to readjust the conversion. My 30,000 ft view says it was because St John was way to low and will go up and Nanea OF and resort view ere the same which makes no sense so they will fix that. I don't think the FLEX weeks will change at all. I don't see any chance WSJ will be out. My opinion is this is our most expensive resort rental wise so they will want those people in to deposit the weeks/options*


Will there be any changes to banking? Deadline dates?, fees?, banking for 2 years?
*I am pretty sure if you keep your Vistana with Vistana, all those rules will stay the same. good question. As mentioned all additional fees will go away and the CLUB DUES will go up. I can share this nugget, II exchanges will be included in the new CLUB dues. No, I will give them now but all it all it's a win IMHO.*
When electing to convert annual SO's into DC, will one have the ability to view Marriott availability before finalizing the conversion?
*NO, keep in mind you can book Vistana if you convert so there is nothing to lose

Just an observation. I always read people say "keep your deeded weeks", why ? If you are talking KORN & KOR ocean view and oceanfront, I 100% agree. I also think Lagunamar high season because of dues and Kierland same reason. That said a lot of other deeded weeks are useless. Orlando which is the majority, is not a good conversion. Owner have resorts in not prime season, again, makes no sense, upgrade them while you can. Oh yeah, I forgot, upgrades are going away. Once this goes live, you either buy CLUB points or you keep with you have but no upgrades. 

Another important fact, when you convert to CLUB points, you can book Marriott 13 months in advance but Vistana 12 months since that's the max window for Vistana. Remember, it will not be harder now because the inventory in CLUB points is the same as in let's say flex options. Same amount of total points. If you are competing against a 148,100 in WFX for a week or the equivalent on CLUB points, it's the same thing, no more, no less.*


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 27, 2022)

*New Question: *

This sounds like if you pay a VSN fee you’re in the club and can convert. But mandatory resale owners who are not retro cannot convert? I always assumed those who could convert to bonvoy (developer/resale mandatory) would be able to swim in the combined pool. 

_“Assume that Resale-Enrolled [3-Mandatory or 4-Voluntary] can also participate in the DC-Program.
Sounds like if you a pay a VSN fee, you can convert, if you don't pay a fee you can't

Will Resale-Non-Enrolled [5-Mandatory or 6-Voluntary] units be eligible to participate in the DC-Program for an additional cost?
resale owner will not be able to convert. I am pretty sure mandatory owners will not be able to convert also.”_


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 27, 2022)

What fees go away when you start paying the increased fee; Interval International Membership fee, Interval International Trading Fee, StarOption Banking Fee, Guest Certificate Fee for StarOption Reservations, Cancellation Fees on StarOption Reservations inside 60/7 Days? Do all these fees go away in exchange for the higher Club Fee? 

*YES*


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 27, 2022)

Closing the thread for a break until Monday:

Feel free to discuss here: https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/t...nd-marriott-ownerships-marriott-forum.332276/


----------

